# Negative reaction's & Bully Breeds



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

It seems like anytime i take my dog somewhere i get at least one negative reaction towards my dog and she has never done anything wrong, whether it be a negative comment about the breed of my dog, or a snarled disgusted look.

Yesterday for an example i was going to the gas station with my brother so he can get cigarettes, so i brought my dog along with me, simply because she just loves car rides. On the way there we were at a stop sign and my pup had her head out the window with a little grin and head tilted to the side looking at a lady and her dog...this lady had the most pissed off look on her face like my dog wasn't good enough to look at her or her little designer ankle biter. So whatever i brushed it off because it really wasn't a big deal and proceeded to where i was going. When we got the the gas station me and my dog waited in the car till my brother got out, while he was in there this little girl told her mom "mommy look at the cute puppy" so the mom turns around with a little half smile im sure expecting Some sort of Lab ect. and instantly had a snarl on her face when she saw my dog was a "pitbull". 

I guess im just venting and in the long run it really does not matter because i know i have a great dog but it gets annoying after a while. Even when it comes to family and they find out what kind of dog i have prior to coming over i have to hear about how i shouldn't own a bully breed, but once they leave there always telling me how sweet and wonderful she is. I just wish people wouldn't judge a certain breed of dog so harsh as a whole and would take the time to get to know them as individuals. I have nothing but the up most respect for people that don't own a bully breed and do not judge them as a whole, like my step dads boss who brought over his pekingese knowing the dog i own and just threw it in the back yard with my dog and let them play without any worry. (of course I kept a very close eye on them knowing anything can happen) but they got along great and had a blast as my dog does with most other dogs she meets.

And it bums me out when i see a APBT at a park without a leash on because i know that if that dog gets in a fight, even if it did not start the fight, its blowing it for the rest of us, this is why responsible dog owners and people like me get dirty looks when they go for a simple drive down the street with their pitbull, or take it for a walk, leash and all.

In closing people need to lighten up about this breed and get to know them as individuals like i stated above and i feel like bully breed owners need to take the extra initiative to being more responsible and safe with there dog, and keep it leashed when out and about, even when i take my dog for a car ride i have her leash and her harness on in case she gets out..

oh and does anyone else get ridiculous reactions like this when going out with your dog?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

All the time, but I don't care, it makes me laugh at them...but I understand why people feel that way. I like to know how enemies (in this case haters of APBT/Bullys) think, and try to understand them. I've found out a cold and harsh truth over the years, and that is, the biggest enemies are within the circle of APBT/Bully owners. The punks who create the monster dogs that attack without provocation. The abusers who get popped with severely injured dogs, wanna be dogmen, ghetto dogmen, whatever you wanna call them. This image began in the 80's, and continues.

Yes, I've seen old women give me more evil looks than any foreign enemy of our nation, simply because of my dog. If looks could kill, hers would have. But once again, we need to get united as responsible owners of our breeds, and keep them out of the hands of the scum who tarnish the real image of our dogs...and the APBT used to be a national symbol, and look where it is now. 

My favorite Einstein quote is one place to start: "The world is a dangerous place, not because of those who do evil, but because of those who sit back and do nothing." People need to report abuse, and people mean dogs that aren't properly secured. BYB's need to be banned. JMO


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Its just what comes with owning this breed. I have got a tough skin during the years with these wonderful dogs


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Eagle said:


> All the time, but I don't care, it makes me laugh at them...but I understand why people feel that way. I like to know how enemies (in this case haters of APBT/Bullys) think, and try to understand them. I've found out a cold and harsh truth over the years, and that is, the biggest enemies are within the circle of APBT/Bully owners. The punks who create the monster dogs that attack without provocation. The abusers who get popped with severely injured dogs, wanna be dogmen, ghetto dogmen, whatever you wanna call them. This image began in the 80's, and continues.
> 
> Yes, I've seen old women give me more evil looks than any foreign enemy of our nation, simply because of my dog. If looks could kill, hers would have. But once again, we need to get united as responsible owners of our breeds, and keep them out of the hands of the scum who tarnish the real image of our dogs...and the APBT used to be a national symbol, and look where it is now.
> 
> My favorite Einstein quote is one place to start: "The world is a dangerous place, not because of those who do evil, but because of those who sit back and do nothing." People need to report abuse, and people mean dogs that aren't properly secured. BYB's need to be banned. JMO


I completely agree with you how we cant just sit back and not do anything.
my neighbors have two lab/poodle mutts that they let run a muck around the neighborhood, and its hard to take my dog for a walk because these mutts run up every time to try and start a fight. Im not one to call animal control on people but i had to bite the bullet and call on these people because there dogs attacked a stray (they beat it up pretty bad) and i had to break up the fight, and i do not want these dogs attacking and jumping my dog.. its a miracle they haven't yet.. the funny thing is these people still have not kept there animals contained, i saw them out and about yesterday walking my dog. i swear some people should not be allowed to own a dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

its true, but I have grown so accustomed to it, when people do NOT react that way, I am pleasantly surprised. Makes it kinda worth all the negative for the ones who make me and my pup feel like we did something wrong. I hate when people allow their kids to run up and then ask me what my dog is. They snatch their kids up, but sometimes, people just nod and say what a good boy Gargamel is. Or an older women, in her 90's who waits when she sees us coming so she can give Gargamel a piece of cheese. She loves how gentle he is when she gives it to him. There are enough people out there who surprise and listen to overpower those who are ignorant and nasty. I knew owning this breed I would be pre-judged, so I just let it roll of me and celebrate the ones when you can...


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

ames said:


> its true, but I have grown so accustomed to it, when people do NOT react that way, I am pleasantly surprised. Makes it kinda worth all the negative for the ones who make me and my pup feel like we did something wrong. I hate when people allow their kids to run up and then ask me what my dog is. They snatch their kids up, but sometimes, people just nod and say what a good boy Gargamel is. Or an older women, in her 90's who waits when she sees us coming so she can give Gargamel a piece of cheese. She loves how gentle he is when she gives it to him. There are enough people out there who surprise and listen to overpower those who are ignorant and nasty. I knew owning this breed I would be pre-judged, so I just let it roll of me and celebrate the ones when you can...


Of course i get more negative then positive reactions.
but i totally agree when you do get those people that are accepting and loving to your dog its a great feeling.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

I just heard a sad story...my sons friend had an AST, 3 years old, and a young puppy that was a chow mix. They were gone from the home and both dogs were tied up on their own property, a foot or so out of reach. The neighbor lady came over, and was petting the puppy, which was afraid of her, and the female AST felt the need to protect the pup....she was said to have made contact on her arm but didn't puncture...the lady called the cops and said a "pit-bull" tried to attack her, though she was AKC AST. When my sons friend was pulling in the drive with his parents, their female dog was being loaded into the trunk of a squad car, dead. The police shot her as a "viscious pit bull".

Is that fair? No, and we know it. 

You are correct Pittylove77, and those people are wrong...We need to start being pro-active, rather than re-active.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Eagle said:


> I just heard a sad story...my sons friend had an AST, 3 years old, and a young puppy that was a chow mix. They were gone from the home and both dogs were tied up on their own property, a foot or so out of reach. The neighbor lady came over, and was petting the puppy, which was afraid of her, and the female AST felt the need to protect the pup....she was said to have made contact on her arm but didn't puncture...the lady called the cops and said a "pit-bull" tried to attack her, though she was AKC AST. When my sons friend was pulling in the drive with his parents, their female dog was being loaded into the trunk of a squad car, dead. The police shot her as a "viscious pit bull".
> 
> Is that fair? No, and we know it.
> 
> You are correct Pittylove77, and those people are wrong...We need to start being pro-active, rather than re-active.


god that makes me so sick.
i would go down swinging if someone unfairly shot my dog.
don't they take it into consideration that this dumb lady
1. should not have approached a dog she does not know unless the owner is there and said its okay.
and 2. she should not have been on there property.
in my eyes the dog did nothing wrong he was protecting a puppy and his home from a stranger who should not have been there in the first place!
not only are irresponsible owners ruining the breed but dumb people like this lady. Im sorry for youre sons friends loss that is horrible.. He needs to press this issue because that lady should not have done what she did


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

get used to it and brush it off, if they will listen you can try and educate but some wont have any of that so ignore and walk on


----------



## blanoslap (Jun 4, 2011)

I take mine to the dog park regularly. She loves all dogs and humans. People come to the fence and ask if that is a pit bull before they bring their dog in. I don't say anything and let the other people already in there answer for me as she is the best behaved and calmest dog in there. It's something like.. "yeah but she is fine come on in." I have had people get their dogs and leave out of ignorance.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

pittylove77 said:


> god that makes me so sick.
> i would go down swinging if someone unfairly shot my dog.
> don't they take it into consideration that this dumb lady
> 1. should not have approached a dog she does not know unless the owner is there and said its okay.
> ...


It happened a year ago, but just heard it from his friends mother. She said my dogs brought back memories. When the police approached, she became protective, and shot her. They got nothing over it, not even an apology from the neighbor. To the law, even though it was an AST, it was a "pit bull." Don't know who the cop was, because many like the APBT, and even got me once to help them catch one loose, that didn't like uniforms.

But, in my eyes, the lady tresspassed. She was wrong for approaching a neighbors pup when they not home. I really don't know what I'd do if it were me, but I don't ever want to.

Don't know what I would do, and hope I never have to find out.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

blanoslap said:


> I take mine to the dog park regularly. She loves all dogs and humans. People come to the fence and ask if that is a pit bull before they bring their dog in. I don't say anything and let the other people already in there answer for me as she is the best behaved and calmest dog in there. It's something like.. "yeah but she is fine come on in." I have had people get their dogs and leave out of ignorance.


I personally feel you are running a risk with that behaviour and wouldnt be bringing this breed to the dog park. DA can come into play at anytime even with ones who have never shown any signs before , it may not be full DA it may just be some odd dog that irks her teh wrong way. It could also be some other dog who just has no manners and they start a fight , thing is other dogs start fights all the time but who will finish it? then it hits the media and its 'pitbull attacks" and everyone has to pay for your mistakes. There are a ton of threads on here about pitbulls and dog parks I hope you read them and maybe think twice about it. Or maybe take her when its quiet and no other dogs in there. I dont think its out of ignorance those people are leaving , if I had a small breed and someone came in with a pitbull I would remove my dog as well. { JFYI My dogs do play with smaller dogs but they are dogs they grew up with and people we know and trust how there dogs were brought up}


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

blanoslap said:


> I take mine to the dog park regularly. She loves all dogs and humans. People come to the fence and ask if that is a pit bull before they bring their dog in. I don't say anything and let the other people already in there answer for me as she is the best behaved and calmest dog in there. It's something like.. "yeah but she is fine come on in." I have had people get their dogs and leave out of ignorance.


please do not take your dog to a dog park, no matter how social or responsible you feel your dog is. Your dog could have a bad day, just like anyone can have a bad day. Why set your dog up to potentially act like he is breed to act in a place that other dogs could be pout at risk? what is a dog comes to the park who tried to mess with your dog? Why run the risk of anything going wrong while being there? Unless you mean when there are no other dogs at the park. Although the amount of disease I choose to stay away, but please do not ever go when there is another dog there, for the sake of all of us owners, please do not go to a dog park.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

blanoslap said:


> I take mine to the dog park regularly. She loves all dogs and humans. People come to the fence and ask if that is a pit bull before they bring their dog in. I don't say anything and let the other people already in there answer for me as she is the best behaved and calmest dog in there. It's something like.. "yeah but she is fine come on in." I have had people get their dogs and leave out of ignorance.


yea i don't know if i completely agree with dog parks when it comes to bully breeds. even if the other dog clearly starts the fight you're dog will be targeted for the breed that he is. i do agree with socializing you're pit though so maybe having a friend bring his or her dog over to play is a better option. That's what i do, set up little play dates. Its a lot safer for your dog


----------



## blanoslap (Jun 4, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> I personally feel you are running a risk with that behaviour and wouldnt be bringing this breed to the dog park. DA can come into play at anytime even with ones who have never shown any signs before , it may not be full DA it may just be some odd dog that irks her teh wrong way. It could also be some other dog who just has no manners and they start a fight , thing is other dogs start fights all the time but who will finish it? then it hits the media and its 'pitbull attacks" and everyone has to pay for your mistakes. There are a ton of threads on here about pitbulls and dog parks I hope you read them and maybe think twice about it. Or maybe take her when its quiet and no other dogs in there. I dont think its out of ignorance those people are leaving , if I had a small breed and someone came in with a pitbull I would remove my dog as well. { JFYI My dogs do play with smaller dogs but they are dogs they grew up with and people we know and trust how there dogs were brought up}


she doesn't retaliate, never returns a bark or growl, little dogs have approached her aggressively and she wags her tail or doesn't react. If anything she will go stand behind me and wait. I raise her to not be aggressive in ANY situation. I work hard to achieve this, if i didn't have confidence in her i wouldn't put her in that situation. I agree dog parks are not for every dog. It's better to teach them how to handle a situation the right way than be afraid of how they might react and not take them out. It's a lot of work but when people compliment on her demeanor and take away a better feeling about the breed it's worth it.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

blanoslap said:


> she doesn't retaliate, never returns a bark or growl, little dogs have approached her aggressively and she wags her tail or doesn't react. If anything she will go stand behind me and wait. I raise her to not be aggressive in ANY situation. I work hard to achieve this, if i didn't have confidence in her i wouldn't put her in that situation. I agree dog parks are not for every dog. It's better to teach them how to handle a situation the right way than be afraid of how they might react and not take them out. It's a lot of work but when people compliment on her demeanor and take away a better feeling about the breed it's worth it.


Blano, quit while your ahead because you wont win this debate. It has been debated back and fourth over and over and over again. Its very unacceptable to take pits to dog parks because of there dog fighting history. My girl is a sweetheart with other dogs to but a dog park is no place for her. Not to mention the disease they can pick up there. Just as you have to have a tough skin owning this breed you have to have a tough skin on here to. What you feel is right by the breed twenty others may disagree and in this case it will happen. There have been owners on here who for eight or more years have dogs live peacefully together and then one day they come home to either a dead dog or a badly injured one. If your dog injures another dog at the park guess who will be blamed and punished? Your pit bull.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

blanoslap said:


> I take mine to the dog park regularly. She loves all dogs and humans. People come to the fence and ask if that is a pit bull before they bring their dog in. I don't say anything and let the other people already in there answer for me as she is the best behaved and calmest dog in there. It's something like.. "yeah but she is fine come on in."* I have had people get their dogs and leave out of ignorance*.


Those people are the smart ones......
Here you go read this
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36349-pitbulls-dog-parks.html


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

blanoslap said:


> she doesn't retaliate, never returns a bark or growl, little dogs have approached her aggressively and she wags her tail or doesn't react. If anything she will go stand behind me and wait. I raise her to not be aggressive in ANY situation. I work hard to achieve this, if i didn't have confidence in her i wouldn't put her in that situation. I agree dog parks are not for every dog. It's better to teach them how to handle a situation the right way than be afraid of how they might react and not take them out. It's a lot of work but when people compliment on her demeanor and take away a better feeling about the breed it's worth it.


i think what they are trying to say is that it COULD happen and its best not to run the risk. don't forget what these dogs were bred for. I mean a lot of the dogs on this forum can go there whole life without getting into a fight or showing aggression but its still better to be safe than sorry. A constant reminder for me is that i have a blue heeler who was never raised to actually be a cattle dog, but its still in her blood and shes always running around nipping at my dogs ankles or the pigs ankles that we have on or property also my jack russle which were bread for killing rodents is always bringing dead gophers rats lizards ect and i did not train him to do so, sure all dogs catch a few rodents but he catches at least 6 by the end of the day. Its in the pitbulls blood to have DA even if you work really hard to teach them to not be. Its always better to just take the safe route and assume it can happen at any moment.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You can raise her not to be aggressive but that doesn't mean that DA still won't come out sooner or later. Better to be safe than sorry, just think of what would happen if she ever did grab a little dog. It would be brutal. DA has been bred into this breed, and we can't deny or ignore it and expect it to go away. I hear this all the time, "my dog attacked another do with no warning, she has always been good with other dogs." There is always warnings people just chose not to see, or accept them. When you own these dogs you should always prepare for DA, even if they seem fine as pups DA can set in as they mature. This breed for that reason doesn't belong anywhere near dog parks.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

you hardly see that happen here.. Bakersfield is such a pit bull / bully friendly town.. i always get compliments on my dogs.. i ignore everyone though, so if they are making certain faces i dont see them


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> you hardly see that happen here.. Bakersfield is such a pit bull / bully friendly town.. i always get compliments on my dogs.. i ignore everyone though, so if they are making certain faces i dont see them


:rofl: I'm way oblivious when I walk my dogs too. Some one say's something and I'm like, "what???" lol


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I play a card most ppl here cant when similar similar encounter. I reply i dont own a pitbull, he is a staffy bull(granted he is considered to be a pitbull). Then i get ignorant about stereotyping dogs with their ignorant closed minded lack of information blah blah

Then i leave when their jaws drop

Onyx has grown up around a small good pack of dogs and a few select outside of his immediate pack. I never let them more than 10ft away. I dont trust his historic genetics may come out to play. I wouldnt be oblivious enough to think its acceptable to tale a bulldog to a park. All it takes is 2sec side by side motionless stair and fireworks are set to go off. Onyx dosent deserve to be in that situation and neither does the other dogs at the park


----------



## bearsxx (Apr 16, 2011)

cEElint said:


> you hardly see that happen here.. Bakersfield is such a pit bull / bully friendly town.. i always get compliments on my dogs.. i ignore everyone though, so if they are making certain faces i dont see them


Where I am I have only had 2 negative comments and all the rest were positive which surprised me. The real shocker is the majority of people who stop and ask about Ariya and ladies 50+. It seems over here the majority of people understand that this breed gets a bad rap and are in fact great family dogs.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I flat out don't like dog parks for any breed, you have no control over whose dogs are there. They could have resource guarding, lower tolerance and an ignorant puppy comes along, etc. The smallest thing could escalate quickly. And it could get worse than a full on fight, other dogs could join in.
If you want your dog to socialize, meet people at dog events, talk to them, see if they're responsible or not and how their dog is, if all goes well, plan a date. 

I haven't owned an APBT myself, but I've handled a lot at the Humane Society and have friends with bully mixes (rescues/adopted, they don't know for sure). I see people grimace when they see the pit bulls, snatch their kids away, say "ew". I've even heard a few "They should euthanize those things"


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of prejudice...where ignorance and stupidity rule.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

the worse thing about this breed is the people in it.

i was just reading (or at least trying to)the game dog forums...people cant even make a complete sentence there.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I encountered a lot of negitivity when I got my first APBT Mikado. It was an everyday occurance. I like to buck the system always have always will so my response to take my dog out in the public even more. Mikado was the first pit bull to ever go through therapy training here in Bemidji. Mikado was well know all over town. He was there the day our troops came home. People were in aww of him. I had strangers who had heard of him ask me about him. The police loved Mikado. He was also the first dog that was ever allowed in the hospital here. 

The attitude of the public in my area has changed greatly yes there are still people that dont care for this breed but there are more and more APBT around that are in training classes and they are doing a grand job of showing te breed in a good light


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

i get that alot too mikado, especially cause my dog is grey. he always gets references to JR from dog whisperer.

regardless of what people here think of ceasar milan what hes done for pits and bully breeds in general is amazing.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

AH yes the classic undeniable dog park debate that has overwhelming proof, info and knowledge against taking this breed to the park yet you somehow feel you can fight genetics.. Truth will catch up sooner or later.

As to the publics eye, its the public. No matter how smart individuals are, crowds are always extreme or ignorant..or both. The general public will never understand the sport or game dogs, never will and never should. These dogs shouldn't have to the degree it has been exposed to publics eyes and hands.

For that matter a good amount of "knowledgable" owners that believe they own an APBT don't, that doesn't help either.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

*


KMdogs said:



AH yes the classic undeniable dog park debate that has overwhelming proof, info and knowledge against taking this breed to the park yet you somehow feel you can fight genetics.. Truth will catch up sooner or later.

Click to expand...

*


KMdogs said:


> agreed :thumbsup:
> i have had many offers to go too a dog park with a few friends and never took them up on it. And never will. Nothing about taking a "bully breed" to a park is smart to me, or any dog for that matter. A bunch of people letting theres dogs of a leash and not paying attention to them is pretty much all a dog park is.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

pittylove77 said:


> i have had many offers to go too a dog park with a few friends and never took them up on it. And never will. Nothing about taking a "bully breed" to a park is smart to me, or any dog for that matter. A bunch of people letting theres dogs of a leash and not paying attention to them is pretty much all a dog park is.


EXACTLY!!! Its the lazy man's way to own a dog IMO Take it out, maybe toss a ball or get it interested in something and then chat up whoever is there. Its one thing to go to the agility dog parks when no one else is there and work your dog. Its another to reply on other dogs to exercise and train your dog...


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

blanoslap said:


> I take mine to the dog park regularly. She loves all dogs and humans. People come to the fence and ask if that is a pit bull before they bring their dog in. I don't say anything and let the other people already in there answer for me as she is the best behaved and calmest dog in there. It's something like.. "yeah but she is fine come on in." I have had people get their dogs and leave out of ignorance.


She may be everything you say she is & I completely believe that. But people at dog parks, can be oblivious to things around them. Before getting our little Pit Bull, Dai Ca, we would take our Pomeranian, Chanel, to the dog park, try to get her more socialized (she's shy, but when she likes a dog she's way too hyper) ; this girl came with her Pit Bull, about 3 - 6 months, can't quite remember, anyway she let him run around off leash. None of us were comfortable with, trying to keep our dogs away, when he came to say "hello" to my Pom by jumping on her. If she wasn't so scared, she would have snipped at him, probably starting an unwanted fight. You just never know. With this though, I don't blame the Pit Bull, I blame the owner, not only for letting him off leash, but for not having him trained/controlled. Dogs should come face to face when meeting to avoid fear & fighting. Once Dai Ca is old enough & has all his vaccines, the last place he'll be going is the dog park. Sorry for the ramble, with all that said, stop while you're ahead. Maybe just keep her leashed while you're there if you want to continue to go.

With the OP I can relate, the small town I grew up in, feared Pit Bulls. You're typical... 'ghetto' person would own one & few bred them. But living in the city now, I find more positive feedback when it comes to them & I love hearing it  Except in my area of the city, a bunch of stuck up snobs unfortunately. We were at the library last week taking a book out on puppy training hoping to find something we didn't already know. At the counter the lady asked "what kind of dog are you getting?" proudly with a smile I said "a Pit Bull !!" the look on her face went from smiles to a frighten look, she asked "why?!" "why not? they are a gorgeous, loving, intelligent breed" chuckling she said "well you best not have kids then!" ... that upset me, saying without a smile "you should do some research before you go spitting out comments like that".

Everyone should take the time to read about them. "The American Pit Bull Terrier Handbook" I recommend it to all APBT 'haters'


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

DaiCa said:


> She may be everything you say she is & I completely believe that. But people at dog parks, can be oblivious to things around them. Before getting our little Pit Bull, Dai Ca, we would take our Pomeranian, Chanel, to the dog park, try to get her more socialized (she's shy, but when she likes a dog she's way too hyper) ; this girl came with her Pit Bull, about 3 - 6 months, can't quite remember, anyway she let him run around off leash. None of us were comfortable with, trying to keep our dogs away, when he came to say "hello" to my Pom by jumping on her. If she wasn't so scared, she would have snipped at him, probably starting an unwanted fight. You just never know. With this though, I don't blame the Pit Bull, I blame the owner, not only for letting him off leash, but for not having him trained/controlled. Dogs should come face to face when meeting to avoid fear & fighting. Once Dai Ca is old enough & has all his vaccines, the last place he'll be going is the dog park. Sorry for the ramble, with all that said, stop while you're ahead. Maybe just keep her leashed while you're there if you want to continue to go.
> 
> With the OP I can relate, the small town I grew up in, feared Pit Bulls. You're typical... 'ghetto' person would own one & few bred them. But living in the city now, I find more positive feedback when it comes to them & I love hearing it  Except in my area of the city, a bunch of stuck up snobs unfortunately. We were at the library last week taking a book out on puppy training hoping to find something we didn't already know. At the counter the lady asked "what kind of dog are you getting?" proudly with a smile I said "a Pit Bull !!" the look on her face went from smiles to a frighten look, she asked "why?!" "why not? they are a gorgeous, loving, intelligent breed" chuckling she said "well you best not have kids then!" ... that upset me, saying without a smile "you should do some research before you go spitting out comments like that".
> 
> Everyone should take the time to read about them. "The American Pit Bull Terrier Handbook" I recommend it to all APBT 'haters'


I actually got in a little argument yesterday with a guy probably in his 20's.
it started because he asked what kind of dog i had so then i told him i owned a pitbull, long story short he was "informing me" on how deadly and dangerous they were and they can snap at any second on a person or dog.
He went on rambling about this for quite some time acting like he was an expert on the breed, (not that i am at all). i really didn't want to argue with the guy because he was very poorly educated on the breed so i simply asked him how many he has owned, he said " well i haven't and never would" then i asked him how many has he had the pleasure of meeting or if he has even been around the breed and he refused to reply so i ended the convo and went on. Normally i try to assure people that are some what open to knowing more about the breed that they are kind and miss understood, this guy however was just to ignorant so i didn't even bother.

At the end of the day i love my dog and this breed and no one will ever change my mind about that.
sure i love all dogs but i wont own another breed besides the pitbull terrier and like i said i really don't care what people say, Yeah it gets annoying sometimes but i really don't mind when it all comes down to it.

And this is why i love this forum in particular, everyone here shares the same passion and i thinks its awesome.:cheers:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

pittylove77 said:


> Ii really didn't want to argue with the guy because he was very poorly educated on the breed so i simply asked him how many he has owned, he said " well i haven't and never would" then i asked him how many has he had the pleasure of meeting or if he has even been around the breed and he refused to reply so i ended the convo and went on.


Thats my first question I ask too, and just like this guy, no one takes the time to learn first hand their prejudices and what not. So aggravating sometimes!


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

ames said:


> Thats my first question I ask too, and just like this guy, no one takes the time to learn first hand their prejudices and what not. So aggravating sometimes!


yea its aggravating, but hey their loss right? haha


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

pittylove77 said:


> I actually got in a little argument yesterday with a guy probably in his 20's.
> it started because he asked what kind of dog i had so then i told him i owned a pitbull, long story short he was "informing me" on how deadly and dangerous they were and they can snap at any second on a person or dog.
> He went on rambling about this for quite some time acting like he was an expert on the breed, (not that i am at all). i really didn't want to argue with the guy because he was very poorly educated on the breed so i simply asked him how many he has owned, he said " well i haven't and never would" then i asked him how many has he had the pleasure of meeting or if he has even been around the breed and he refused to reply so i ended the convo and went on. Normally i try to assure people that are some what open to knowing more about the breed that they are kind and miss understood, this guy however was just to ignorant so i didn't even bother.
> 
> ...


Some people clearly know nothing about them *shakes head* or even want to take the time to know. It's funny how you kept challenging him & he no longer could hold the conversation. I'll have start asking those questions ^_^

Good, because yes when it comes down to it, as long as you know the truth & love your dogs; that's what matters. There are plenty others who love them, or at least are willing to get to know the real APBT.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I got one today from the same idiot,who always says something to me. I told him he better watch it,cause I might accidentally let go of the leash one day.
He's left me alone since. :3


----------

